# شرح القيمة المستحقة (ev) ببساطة 0



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

للاخوة الاعزاء توضيح بسيط لطريقة حساب القيمة المستحقة 
هى طريقة اخترعتها كالعادة ناس من العالم الاول (وزارة الدفاع الامريكية) وذلك لمراقبة مشروع عسكرى ما وطلب المسئول اختراع طريقة يفهمها كل التخصصات وليس بالضرورة المهندسين وكانت طبعا هذة الطريقة هى القيمة المستحقة لكونها تعتمد على لغة المال فقط ولغة المال هى اللغة العالمية الموحدة كيف تقيس تقدم مشروع من خلال الحسابات المالية فقط هذا ما نشرحة وبساطة شديدة نعطى مثال : 
لو عندك مشروع تكلفتة 100 جنية ومدتة 10 ايام ومخطط لة ينفذ بمعدل منتظم 10 جنية لكل يوم وطلب منك ان تعمل تقرير عن حالة المشروع بعد 5 ايام نطبق ال ev
1- القيمة المخطط صرفها عند 5 ايام هى 50 جنية وهذة تدعى planed value - pv
2- القيمة التى صرفت بالفعل ولتكن مثلا 60جنية (تأخذ هذة القيمة من مدير المشروع) وهذة القيمة تدعى acual value - ac
3- القيمة المخططة للاعمال المنفذة بالطبيعة 30جنية يعنى اشوف ما تم تنفيذة بالطبيعة من اعمال واشوف قيمة الاعمال دى من الخطة وهذة القيمة تتدعى ev
من هذة القيم استنج ما يلى 
1- spi=ev/pv=30/50=.6 يعنى المشروع متأخر لانة اقل من 1
2- cpi=ev/ac=30/60=.5 يعنى المشروع صرف اكثر من المخطط لهذة الاعمال يعنى بيخسر لانة اقل من 1 يعنى المشروع متأخر وخسران فى هذة الحالة 
ولو القيم دى = 1 يعنى مشروع مثالى 
ولو القيم دى اكبر من الواحد يعنى المشروع مسابق الخطة الزمنية وموفر بالتكلفة ويمكنكم استنتاج الباقى 
دة الموضوع ببساطة 
اخوكم - خالد


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً م خالد على الشرح والتوضيح


----------



## managment (17 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مع خالص الشكر على الشرح المبسط وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the poor to god (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وهذا هو المفهوم ببساطة لكن ما يواجه مهندسى التخطيط هو كيفية تطبيقها على مشروع قائم بالفعل وهى بسيطة جدا ان حاولوا الدخول فيها بهذا الشرح البسيط


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abosalah1 (13 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح البسيط الممتع


----------



## hossni (24 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (28 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا عمنا


----------



## fandejef (3 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## engahmedezz (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لحظة انا موجود (22 فبراير 2014)

حاليا بصدد الانتهاء من شرح مفصل عن الاتي :
حساب القيمة المستحقة 
القيمة المخططة
التكلفة الفعلية
الميزانية عند الاكتمال
التقدير عند الاكتمال
التقدير الى الاكتمال 
الاختلاف عند الاكتمال
مؤشر الاداء اللازم للاكمال
.


وقليلا من المعادلات اللازمة ومنها

احتلاف الجدول 
مؤشر اداء الجدول 
اختلاف التكلفة
مؤشر اداء التلكفة
التقدير عند الاكتمال
التقدير الى الاكتمال
الاختلاف عند الاكتمال 

ومؤشر الاداء للاكتمال 



وفي حال الانتهاء من اعداد الورقة المناسبة لتسهيل فهمها سأرفقها كمرفق لتعم الفائدة للجميع .




وبعد اسبوعين (حسب الفراغ ) سأورد مثال تطبيقي .



شكرا لكم


----------



## لحظة انا موجود (22 فبراير 2014)

طريقة حساب القيمة المستحقة مع مثال بسيط للتوضيح


يسرني زيارة الصحفة


----------

